
First detection of ringing of newborn black hole: Testing the no-hair theorem - bookofjoe
https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.00869
======
kiterunner2346
It all began with Astronomer John Wheeler, who coined the term "black hole"
nearly 50 years ago, and who famously said that "black holes have no hair"
because of their simplicity.

"Hair" is used as a colloquial term among physicists as a stand-in for any
other measure needed to describe a black hole, apart from the traditional
three-quantity model: mass, angular momentum (how fast they spin) and
electrical charge.

